# Little Mosque on the Prarie



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the deal with this one? I am not getting it at all. I don't think it's going to work. I have it on in the background here and it's pretty bizarre.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Admittedly, I haven't seen one episode of this show, but from the commercials, it seemed like it was trying too hard. And it was being advertised a LOT, which is usually the sign of a kind of crappy show (or movie).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You got it right, they are trying way too hard, you should watch an episode. It really sucks


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Canuck T.V*

Thats Canadian T.V...........in our trying to be different from typical american t.v it always ends up kinda lame.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its really defined a whole new level of crap. TV blows. I've been watching original Twilight Zone all week. Now thats real tv.................


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

i mean... I think it is supposed to be funny... I think... but it is tremendously bad and the attempt at humor is totally lost. Just a bunch of geeks running around shouting "Islam" and complaining about hip hop music and young girls not wearing head dresses. it's really, really bad.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Whats the deal with this one? I am not getting it at all. I don't think it's going to work. I have it on in the background here and it's pretty bizarre.


Canadian TV is usually pretty bad, but this show is painful to watch. Maybe i'm not in the target audience....


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

rippinglickfest said:


> Thats Canadian T.V...........in our trying to be different from typical american t.v it always ends up kinda lame.


You hit the nail on the head, RLF. CBC, CTV, both are guilty. Things like "Emily of New Moon" GAG!

The CRTC has all the media execs in this country taking drugs, it seems.

Careful, the USA is just to the south of us and it's HUNGRY......


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I could watch a marathon of the Beachcombers before watching this one again.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

There's some good Canadian TV. Slings and Arrows comes to mind, but it's shown on The Movie Network and I'm pretty sure that nobody but my wife and I have seen it.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Anything CBC puts out is crap except for Hockey Night in Canada.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

That's because CBC has no incentive to do good stuff. They're gonna get paid whether Pit Pony or Emily of New Moon is crap or not. That said, a lot of the news/investigative reporting stuff on CBC is great. 

If CBC was like BBC and it was all we had, people would put more pressure on them to put out quality shows. But as it is, we have a million channels to choose from and don't have to rely on it.

And hey- it's not just CBC that sucks. Pretty much every Canadian broadcaster is guilty of airing horrible shows. I went on a rant once with someone from the CBC about what a brutal show "Blackfly" was, questioning how it managed to stay on the air so long and how it's so typical of the uninspired crap they put out, at which point the person corrected me and said that it was a Global show or something like that. I just said "Yeah, well......... it seemed like a shitty CBC show, so it doesn't really matter.". There was no reply to that. She knew exactly what I was talking about. Hahaha.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm no fan of cbc television. of course, i'm no fan of television, period. i gave it up well over a year ago.

but i worry that some right wingnut is going to axe cbc radio. if/when that happens, my sense of belonging and being a part of this country will evaporate.

-dh

btw, i have never been able to relate to the "if its canadian, it can't be any good" crowd.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Beachcombers*



GuitarsCanada said:


> I could watch a marathon of the Beachcombers before watching this one again.


Yeah the old beachcombers was alright........I'm talking the1970's when Relic was always a miserable bastard. Then that got lame later on as well.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*double standard?*

I guess it's alright to poke fun at "majority Canadians" such as in "Corner Gas" or even the old Beachcombers, but it's trickier to do it with "minority" groups. Little Mosque would probably be really funny if it was a send up of the cultural excesses of its main character group, but politically correct CBC is obviously afraid. They exaggerate the "ordinary" town folks' misunderstanding and behaviour, but it seems they don't know how, or are afraid to try, with the Moslem characters. Too bad...this show had great potential for putting everyone at ease by showing us that under it all we're all nuts!:banana:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw the first episode and part of another. I thought the first was somewhat funny, but the joke has already worn itself out IMO.

Corner Gas on the other hand, I try to never miss. I think it is brilliant.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I really liked Corner Gas until this season. It seems a little tired now.

Lacey is still cute as heck though.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

watched about half an episode of little mosque....it was marginally humorous but like all other cbc series, it's not good enough to stay on the air.

they should just start rerunning the WGB, codco, and skipper and company.

aside from rick mercer and 22 minutes the cbc falls flat.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I beg to differ with your exception to the rule. I would much rather watch SportsNet coverage than CBC. Bob Cole and Harry Neal? Worst commentators in professional sport. Don Cherry? He used to be amusing, but he seems more like a parody of himself these days. Combining horrible on-air personalities, an assumption that everyone in Canda is a Leafs fan, and no end of technical glitches, makes HNC one of the worst sports programs on television, IMHO. Kelly Hrudy is good, though. I wish he'd switch over to SportsNet.


LMAO. Sportsnet game commentators are the most biased I've seen. They couldn't stick their noses up the Flames arses further if someone was pushing from behind. I can see how Oiler or Flames fans love sportsnet, the announcers are as passionate about the team as the fans are.

The problem with Bob and Harry is all they do is Leafs games and sooner or later that starts chafing the western team fans. They get Toronto games rammed down their throat every Saturday. Everybody out west loves to hate Toronto. That said, Bob and Harry do give the other team's players some attention and respect unlike Sportsnet.

Kelly Hrudy is decent, but then again he never covers a Toronto game.

I agree on Don, don't even watch him anymore.

One last note: CBC has the worst HD of any HD channel I've seen. It's horrid.


.02


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> One last note: CBC has the worst HD of any HD channel I've seen. It's horrid.


So true. Most games they broadcast in HD either look like soft, blocky/artifacty crap (CFL games), or, the HD shots look okay, but the other 50% of the shots are upconverted SD cameras (most of the HNIC stuff), which just ruins it all as well.

I don't know what their freakin' problem is with broadcasting live sports in HD, but they should get it sorted out lickety split. Their first HD broadcast a few years ago was very promising and then things have just gone downhill since.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> So true. Most games they broadcast in HD either look like soft, blocky/artifacty crap (CFL games), or, the HD shots look okay, but the other 50% of the shots are upconverted SD cameras (most of the HNIC stuff), which just ruins it all as well.
> 
> I don't know what their freakin' problem is with broadcasting live sports in HD, but they should get it sorted out lickety split. Their first HD broadcast a few years ago was very promising and then things have just gone downhill since.


I don't think it's an issue with live sports, look at the HD NFL broadcasts. Wow!

TSN, Jays games are awesome in HD as well.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

No, I meant CBC's own live sports in HD. Stuff by other networks is pretty good.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> A lot of stuff.....


Man, I guess I just don't care enough about hockey commentating to notice, but you seem really into it. I'll say this though- I prefer the CBC guys to listening to the chumps in the US call a game.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> The problem I have with Bob is that he has no idea what's happening on the ice half the time. I unfortunately had to suffer these guys more than usual because of the Oiler's extended playoff run last year. I could count at least a dozen times in any given game when Bob Cole would state as a fact "Looks like a penalty coming up to the Oilers", when in fact it was obviously just an icing call, or "the Wings are whistled down on the offside", when in fact it was obviously a penalty and the puck was in the neutral zone. Or "looks like he's going to be called for holding" when the ref blows down and calls the most blatent slash I've ever seen.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, Harry Neal's commentary was insane. There was an incident in ther playoffs last year when Selanne ran into Roloson, and so Pronger pushed Selanne in the chest and Selanne fell down. Neal went on for 5 minutes about how Pronger should be suspended for the remainder of the playoffs for that. In the end, the ref rightly gave him two minutes for roughing. But, for the remainder of the game, every time a gloves-off, toe-to-toe fight occurred (and there were a few), Neal would say in a whiny, sarcastic voice "I guess the refs are just going to give them minor penalties, if past practice is any indication". It was annoying as hell.
> 
> ...


You sound like you have a bad case of Oiler fan tunnel vision. :tongue: 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> No, seriously. It's just these two. And it had nothing at all to do with bias. They were equally oblivious to what both teams were doing. The CBC coverage was fine as long as Bob and Harry were covering eastern teams and we didn't have to suffer them out west. It was only later in the playoffs that they switched over and the coverage became unbearable. Prior to that, we just had to contend with endless technical glitches. I actually found myself switching over to the NBC coverage from time to time instead of CBC. It was much better coverage. I forget who they had commentating, but they were much more insightful and seemed to understand the game a lot better than Bob and Harry as well as what was transpiring on the ice. Unfortuantely the NBC coverage wasn't in HD or I would have stayed there. Maybe there was a time when Bob and Harry were good, but they are both way past their expiry dates.


My cousin is a passionate Oiler fan just like yourself. He feels the same way about Harry and Bob. I don't hear the same from other team fans, so CBC's dynamic duo certainly know how to rub you guys the wrong way. Thus my little tunnel vision jab.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

jroberts said:


> I beg to differ with your exception to the rule. I would much rather watch SportsNet coverage than CBC. Bob Cole and Harry Neal? Worst commentators in professional sport. Don Cherry? He used to be amusing, but he seems more like a parody of himself these days. Combining horrible on-air personalities, an assumption that everyone in Canda is a Leafs fan, and no end of technical glitches, makes HNC one of the worst sports programs on television, IMHO. Kelly Hrudy is good, though. I wish he'd switch over to SportsNet.


You failed to mention the always-goofy Brian Williams, whom I'm convinced Jim Henson used as a prototype for Muppets. He always looks like he's talking with peanut butter stuck to the roof of his mouth.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I guess I don't understand what it has to do with "THE WEST". Do they say bad things about THE WEST in the commentating? 

Then again, I don't get the whole THE WEST thing to begin with. :banana:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Typical Canuck discussion: start out discussing culture;end up fighting over hockey!:confused-smiley-010


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Nobody's fighting. At least not on my end.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> I guess I don't understand what it has to do with "THE WEST". Do they say bad things about THE WEST in the commentating?
> 
> Then again, I don't get the whole THE WEST thing to begin with. :banana:


LOL. You wouldn't believe how this comment doesn't help the "Center of the Universe" stereo type us WESTerners give you. :tongue: 

Since you asked, there's a real hate everything Toronto sports mentality out west and that's where my west comment comes from.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

That's just what I don't understand. It's not Toronto-centric to not understand why Ontarians are hated so much. It's simply not understanding why THE WEST seems to think it's so special and we're trying our hardest every day to keep them down. Like, judging from the consistent anti-Ontario comments I hear from westerners, it's like you all think that all of us here work our normal full time job and then go home every day and spend another 3 hours in the evening working on the "Keep The Rest of the Country Down Project". Haha. 

My mom and dad live here- they're nice. My wife and I live here. We're nice. All of my friends are nice. I don't hear a lot of "Oh, those people out west can go eff themselves..." a lot randomly on the street.

I saw the same thing when I lived in Halifax. I got called an "Upper Canadian" for the first couple of years that I lived there. That odd inferiority/superiority complex. It's the same thing that Americans (rightfully) accuse all of us Canadians of having towards them. It's not pretty. 

I think the funniest thing of all is that people like me that live in Ontario really probably don't think of the west or east a heck of a lot. In the same way that I'm sure people from the west or east don't think about Ontario a heck of a lot on a day to day basis. It's just another province. Another place where people live and work and vacation.

So, no jroberts, I don't find it hard to believe that people out west aren't into the Leafs all that much. Because there are plenty of teams out there to root for. Just like how everyone all over the country tends to root for the team that is closest to them. Although I'm sure you'd love for me to say "Reallly? I thought the Leafs were the only Canadian team in the NHL. Why wouldn't you support them?", unfortunately, that's just your bias against Ontario talking. :tongue: 

People have to stop being such a bunch of short sighted provincialists and realize that most people you meet across the country on any given day are pretty much the same. People in Toronto are NOT mean bastards that would sooner punch you in the face than open a door for you. People out east are NOT all fishermen on the dole. And I'm hoping that people out west are NOT all Ontario-hating provincialists.

Sorry for such a long-winded and off-topic response, but it really does get under my skin when people from other parts of the country choose to vilify others simply because they live somewhere else. I find it very disappointing.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> That's just what I don't understand. It's not Toronto-centric to not understand why Ontarians are hated so much. It's simply not understanding why THE WEST seems to think it's so special and we're trying our hardest every day to keep them down. Like, judging from the consistent anti-Ontario comments I hear from westerners, it's like you all think that all of us here work our normal full time job and then go home every day and spend another 3 hours in the evening working on the "Keep The Rest of the Country Down Project". Haha.
> 
> My mom and dad live here- they're nice. My wife and I live here. We're nice. All of my friends are nice. I don't hear a lot of "Oh, those people out west can go eff themselves..." a lot randomly on the street.
> 
> ...


Whoa doggy!

You took a hard right and jumped to some major conclusions. I never mentioned Ontario or anyone hating people from Ontario or Toronto.

I said westerners hate Toronto sports teams and there is nothing wrong with that.

Because Toronto and it's immediate region is Canada's largest media market, the Leafs and other Toronto teams get rammed down our throat constantly and many fans of other Canadian teams get sick of it. Thus Toronto gets the "Center of the Universe" stereo type.

And the only reason I said you weren't helping is because you didn't even realize it. No fault of yours because the media is covering your local teams, unfortunately that's also what many of us see as well. :wink: :smile:

PS) I'm a Leafs, Jays and Rapters fan.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

If you're into basket and baseball and want to support a Canadian team, the Raptors and Jays are all we've got. Haha. 

I wasn't really replying to your post- mainly jroberts', but also just kinda ranting on the whole east/west thing in general.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

GO LEAFS GO!!!!

Sorry I couldn't help myself!! None 


Oh and CBC does suck.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

You're probably right. I was letting off some steam.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...as a former maritimer (well, no one is a "former" maritimer - you're a maritimer for life) i don't feel much "affection" for toronto, although i've been here over twenty years. i love the prairies, and bc. but, there's an alberta "attitude" of which i am not fond, summed up by a woman i heard on talk radio, who said: "hey, we've got something called WEALTH. deal with it. and we're not interested in sharing it with the have-not provinces!" 

this is both arrogant and hypocritical, given that alberta was, up until recently, a have-not province.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...as a former maritimer (well, no one is a "former" maritimer - you're a maritimer for life) i don't feel much "affection" for toronto, although i've been here over twenty years. i love the prairies, and bc. but, there's an alberta "attitude" of which i am not fond, summed up by a woman i heard on talk radio, who said: "hey, we've got something called WEALTH. deal with it. and we're not interested in sharing it with the have-not provinces!"
> 
> this is both arrogant and hypocritical, given that alberta was, up until recently, a have-not province.
> 
> -dh


Again, what does this have to do with "Little Mosque on the Prairie", the CBC, Toronto media, sports team or anything we were discussing on this thread?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jroberts said:


> So that's the "Alberta attitude"? News to me. How much time have you spent in Alberta, David?


...don't misunderstand, i did not say that this was typical of all, or even most albertans, and nothing in my post even suggests that. i sincerely hope this is NOT the prevailing sentiment out there.

i have spent a lot of time in alberta, and have family in edmonton.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jroberts said:


> You called it the "Alberta attitude". That would certainly suggest that it was typical of most Albertans. The fact that you think that doesn't bother me. I'm just a little surprised by it.


...go back and read the post again.

"an" alberta attitude, not "the" alberta attitude.

"the" would suggest that it is "typical of most Albertans", as you say. 

which is precisely why i did not describe it as such.

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one seems to have gone astray. :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Just the same, only different!"*



GuitarsCanada said:


> This one seems to have gone astray. :confused-smiley-010



Not really. "Mosque on the Prairie". Alberta is in the West. The West has a lot of prairie...

Therefore we must all support Kyoto!
:food-smiley-015:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Again, what does this have to do with "Little Mosque on the Prairie", the CBC, Toronto media, sports team or anything we were discussing on this thread?


...the part of the discussion that had to do with west-centric vs toronto-centric, which took up at least a couple of pages.

example: "LOL. You wouldn't believe how this comment doesn't help the "Center of the Universe" stereo type us WESTerners give you. Since you asked, there's a real hate everything Toronto sports mentality out west and that's where my west comment comes from." -Jeff Flowerday

in that context, i thought it (my little anecdote) worth mentioning.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...the part of the discussion that had to do with west-centric vs toronto-centric, which took up at least a couple of pages.
> 
> -dh


LOL. I give up! If you guys want to make it into a Provincial thing make a thread on it. Don't interprit a discussion on Western view on sportscasters and media coverage as personal attack on people who live in Toronto.

:confused-smiley-010 :confused-smiley-010


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> LOL. I give up! If you guys want to make it into a Provincial thing make a thread on it. Don't interprit a discussion on Western view on sportscasters and media coverage as personal attack on people who live in Toronto.:confused-smiley-010 :confused-smiley-010


...i didn't interpret it as a "personal" attack, merely a discussion.

on the other hand, if i have offended anyone, i owe ya a beer!

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i didn't interpret it as a "personal" attack, merely a discussion.
> 
> on the other hand, if i have offended anyone, i owe ya a beer!
> 
> -dh


You couldn't offend me, I'm from Saskatchewan. I just didn't understand the reference to one opinionated Albertan. Which I happen to agree with you on.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You couldn't offend me, I'm from Saskatchewan. I just didn't understand the reference to one opinionated Albertan. Which I happen to agree with you on.


...no beer for you, then!

yeah, it may have been out of context. it has bothered me ever since i heard it, and a number of similar comments, on a talk radio show here in toronto, so i was curious to see if there are others that feel that way, or if that is a prevailing attitude out west.

i can attest that a few albertans have told me personally that there is a resentment toward the constant parade of ontario and quebec prime ministers, but that was pre-harper.

i'm straying off topic again, aren't i....?

argh!

-dh


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Are people from Saskatchewan, "Saskatchewanians"? For some reason I've never even considered that before. I sure hope that's it, 'cause that's a fantastic word.

Or maybe they're like people from Halifax, who are not "Halifaxians", but "Haligonians", which sounds like some sort of lumpy skin condition. 

Saskatchewanians.
Saskatchegonians.

Both are pretty cool!

(Just figured I'd add to the wild tangents this thread keeps wandering off into.)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> Are people from Saskatchewan, "Saskatchewanians"? For some reason I've never even considered that before. I sure hope that's it, 'cause that's a fantastic word.
> 
> Or maybe they're like people from Halifax, who are not "Halifaxians", but "Haligonians", which sounds like some sort of lumpy skin condition.
> 
> ...


Saskatchewanites maybe.

Since over half the province moved to Alberta, I guess we are just Albertans. :tongue:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Touché, Saskatchewanite.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

worse than King of Kensington?...What am I saying, how could anything be worse than that.
Funny thing about us Canadians...once we leave the country it`s amazing how patriotic we get. Everyone and I mean everyone of us has some little pin or sticker or patch of the flag somewhere, either on a jacket or bag, and I always joke with folks that it`s not that we`re so proud to be Canadian...it`s just that we don`t wanna be mistaken for Americans :wave: 
...especially right after one of their soldiers or sailors commits a crime over here...and it ain`t rare. 
Good Canuck TV?...what was that John Byner show from years ago? Used to like that. How could we forget Don Messer`s Jubilee? Wayne and Shuster?...how did they ever get a show...that lasted for years? I can`t remember ever laughing at anything they did. 
I blame the Japanese for lowering the bar of what passes for entertainment...karaoke?...what the frick is that? Now everybody here thinks they can sing and trust me...most can`t, but folks are too timid to tell someone they suck. At least back home, when ya suck somebody`s gonna tell ya. I don`t mean throwing bottles or anything but gimme honesty or gimme.....gimme.... gimme a beer or sumthin`.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Even though television here in Canada tends to bite, most of the producers and technicians in Hollywood are Canadians who got their start working for the CBC. All we have left at home are the second stringers. I think we are also the world's number one exporter of gameshow hosts. No wonder _our_ tv sucks.

Have'nt seen "Little Mosque" yet (and didn't learn much about it in this thread!) but I'll take a wild guess and say its as good as Canadian television can get. :zzz:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> All we have left at home are the second stringers. I think we are also the world's number one exporter of gameshow hosts. No wonder _our_ tv sucks.


No kidding. CBC's live sound is brutal. They always manage to make bands sound terrible. It's not like the network doesn't have lots of experience doing live bands, so the problem must be with engineer turnover or something.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well frick....I used to watch some game show on CTV in Montreal years ago and prizes were like... a case of Eskimo Pies...just what a Canadian needs eh...then watch The Price Is Right and see what prizes they get on that show...game show hosts were probably embarrassed to give away the prizes on shows in Canada, so they go where the dough is...so to speak.
Enjoyed Johnny Jellybean though...and even he split to write for the Sonny and Cher show. 
But you Americans are welcome to take Celine Dion though...no, really.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> it`s not that we`re so proud to be Canadian...it`s just that we don`t wanna be mistaken for Americans :wave:


You've just hit my pet peve nerve... 

<begin american rant>

What is an American? A citizen of the Americas. Think about this:

Italy is in Europe. Itallians are Europeans. The French are also Europeans, as are citizens from every other country on the contenent of Europe.

What if tomorrow, the Italians decided that they were going to take the term European and make it refer just to them so all of the other countries in Europe would have to go by their country's moniker? I'm sure they would all be quite offended.

The only reason I can see for this is that the USA (United States 'OF' America not United States 'IS' America) doesn't quite have a ring to it when you add a suffix to the end of it (USA'ers?) What happened to Yanks?

There are North Americans and South Americans but the entire new world is the Americas and those that live there are Americans. That includes Yanks, Canadians, Mexicans, Brazillians and everyone else in South America.

It's probably too late to try to take the name back, as it has been badly tarnished but I still can't help my self from correcting every Yank that uses the term (an every American that uses it to refer to US citizens exclusively).

You can just imagine the fun I have when I go to the US and point this out to them.

</end american rant>


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Hamm, I think you're getting a little semantic with that one. The term "Americans" clearly means "citizens of the United States of America" and is never confused with Canadians or Mexicans or anyone else who lives in the Americas. Chalk it up to them using "America" in the name of their country. 

Italians are Italians. Europe is just a term for the region and I think that those of us outside of Europe tend to lump them all into being "Europeans".


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

nine said:


> Hamm, I think you're getting a little semantic with that one. The term "Americans" clearly means "citizens of the United States of America" and is never confused with Canadians or Mexicans or anyone else who lives in the Americas. Chalk it up to them using "America" in the name of their country.
> 
> Italians are Italians. Europe is just a term for the region and I think that those of us outside of Europe tend to lump them all into being "Europeans".


American Heritage Dictionary - _Cite This Source_ *A·mer·i·ca*







 (ə-měr'ĭ-kə) Pronunciation Key 

The United States.
also *the A·mer·i·cas* (-kəz) The landmasses and islands of North America, Central America, and South America.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Dictionary definition or not- I think you're being semantic. They're Americans because they decided to be the United States of America. They're not Americasians.

Now, if Canadians, Mexicans and Americans were all referred to as "Americans", I'd see your point. But since we aren't (thank god...), there's no confusion as to who the term represents.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Who like Sushi?

Figure we've had so many right turns on this thread it's time to take a left!


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I love sushi. We order in Japanese every Friday night.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

It's just pure principal to me. I also correct people who say the last letter of the alphabet is 'zee'. More of a reflex than anything, but I am compelled to debate it. It's not and anti-US thing, it's a Pro-Canadian thing.

Sorry for the dictionary pastes, but we always show up just under the one that peves me. I guess it's all about who wrote the book.

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - _Cite This Source_ 
*A·mer·i·can* 







https://secure.reference.com/premiu...tp://dictionary.reference.com/browse/american/əˈmɛr







ɪ







kən/Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[_uh_-*mer*-i-k_uh_







n]Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation_–adjective _1.of or pertaining to the United States of America or its inhabitants: _an American citizen. _2.of or pertaining to North or South America; of the Western Hemisphere: _the American continents. _3.of or pertaining to the aboriginal Indians of North and South America, usually excluding the Eskimos, regarded as being of Asian ancestry and marked generally by reddish to brownish skin, black hair, dark eyes, and prominent cheekbones. _–noun _4.a citizen of the United States of America. *5.**a native or inhabitant of the Western Hemisphere. *6.an Indian of North or South America. 7.American English. 8.a steam locomotive having a four-wheeled front truck, four driving wheels, and no rear truck.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jroberts said:


> So, if I said:
> "...there's a Maritme "attitude" of which i am not fond, summed up by a woman i heard on talk radio, who said: "Hey, why would I want to work when the government will pay me pogey!"
> ...you wouldn't think that was disparaging of Maritimers?



...in general? no. but i would wonder if this attitude was representative of a significant percentage of maritimers. i don't believe that it is. at the very least, i hope that it isn't.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Even though television here in Canada tends to bite, most of the producers and technicians in Hollywood are Canadians who got their start working for the CBC. All we have left at home are the second stringers. I think we are also the world's number one exporter of gameshow hosts. No wonder _our_ tv sucks.
> 
> Have'nt seen "Little Mosque" yet (and didn't learn much about it in this thread!) but I'll take a wild guess and say its as good as Canadian television can get. :zzz:


...how about "as good as television can get"?

:zzz: 

american television sucks just as bad and, very often, much, much worse.

-dh


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

There have been great Canadian shows in the past. How can anyone beat Kids In The Hall though. Thats our problem, we expect that level of quality because we were spoiled in the past. Same with American tv. Other than Lost, I dont see much of anything coming from the US............


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> There have been great Canadian shows in the past. How can anyone beat Kids In The Hall though. Thats our problem, we expect that level of quality because we were spoiled in the past. Same with American tv. Other than Lost, I dont see much of anything coming from the US............



Accept, there's more good TV out there than you or I have time to watch. The very best are on HBO/The Movie Network (Dexter, Rome, Slings and Arrows, Sleeper Cell, Entourage, Curb Your Enthusiam..........this list could go on for days but I'm sure you get the gist of it), but there's still quite a few really good shows on network TV. Now, maybe you're not into comedies and don't like The Office, or aren't into sci-fi(ish) and don't like Heroes but that's not an indication that the shows bad- it's just personal preference.

Lost is a really fun show, although a bit frustrating at times. It seems like even the writers don't know what the frig is going on and just keep on making stuff up. Obviously they're aware of that perception and launched a big "We DO know what we're doing!" PR campaign a while ago, but I think it was all a bluff. Like most of the stuff on the show. Haha. I think that a lot of writer's meetings contain something similar to this:

"Listen- I want a damn dwarf riding a bengal tiger in the scene and that's that. We'll figure out what it means later on. For now- it's just weird for the sake of weird."


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...how about "as good as television can get"?
> 
> :zzz:
> 
> ...


Touché.


----------

